# East Bay Slam



## bigfish (Oct 1, 2007)

Snuck out to East Bay yesterday morning early (and choppy). Caught a flounder, a redfish and a trout, in that order. Sorry, no pics, but it was a satisfactory outing!:bowdown


----------

